# Monaco- Juventus: 3 maggio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2017)

Semifinali di Champions League, la Juventus pare essere la favorita alla vittoria finale. Ma il Monaco sarà un osso duro per Allegri. La Juventus in questa Champions è ancora imbattuta, ed fuori casa ha collezionato 4 vittorie ed un pareggio. La Juventus ha la difesa più forte con solo due gol subiti, l'ultimo gol subito contro il Siviglia. Buffon imbattuto da ben 5 partite consecutive. Il Monaco potrà contare sulla forza d'attacco con Mbappe e Falcao.

La partita sarà visibile su Premium e su Canale 5, volendo anche in streaming su Sportmediaset. Fischio d'inizio ore 20.45

A seguire tutti i commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2017)

Monaco, macchina da goal, ovviamente non ne farà nemmeno uno tra andata e ritorno.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Monaco, macchina da goal, ovviamente non ne farà nemmeno uno tra andata e ritorno.



Hanno fatto 21 gol in cl la Juve 19.. dove è sta grande macchina da gol? Anzi ne hanno subiti una quindicina


----------



## Dell'erba (30 Aprile 2017)

Partita complicatissima, loro sono letali negli spazi, starà a noi non lasciarglieli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto 21 gol in cl la Juve 19.. dove è sta grande macchina da gol? Anzi ne hanno subiti una quindicina


In campionato ne hanno fatti 95


----------



## Aragorn (30 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La partita sarà visibile su Premium e su Canale 5, volendo anche in streaming su Sportmediaset. Fischio d'inizio ore 20.45



Ma tutti quelli (soprattutto juventini) che hanno fatto l'abbonamento a Premium per vedere la Juve in esclusiva ? mi sembra quasi una truffa


----------



## juventino (30 Aprile 2017)

Dietro sono una squadra molto fragile, bisogna approfittarne. Confido che la nostra difesa possa arginare il loro attacco, ma di fronte ad una squadra che viaggia sui 130 goal stagionali segnati è impossibile stare tranquilli.



Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli (soprattutto juventini) che hanno fatto l'abbonamento a Premium per vedere la Juve in esclusiva ? mi sembra quasi una truffa



Fiero di non aver mai ceduto al ricatto di Mediaset.


----------



## Dell'erba (30 Aprile 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli (soprattutto juventini) che hanno fatto l'abbonamento a Premium per vedere la Juve in esclusiva ? mi sembra quasi una truffa



No è una legge, sembra strano, ma è così.

Lo fece anche Sky nel 2015


----------



## Dell'erba (30 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dietro sono una squadra molto fragile, bisogna approfittarne. Confido che la nostra difesa possa arginare il loro attacco, ma di fronte ad una squadra che viaggia sui 130 goal stagionali segnati è impossibile stare tranquilli.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero di non aver mai ceduto al ricatto di Mediaset.



Quando l'esclusiva era di Sky non era un ricatto invece, ok


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2017)

*La semifinale di andata sarà arbitrata dallo spagnolo Antonio Mateu Lahoz.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dietro sono una squadra molto fragile, bisogna approfittarne. Confido che la nostra difesa possa arginare il loro attacco, ma di fronte ad una squadra che viaggia sui 130 goal stagionali segnati è impossibile stare tranquilli.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero di non aver mai ceduto al ricatto di Mediaset.


I numeri hanno già sentenziato su come andrà a finire: Juventus 2 goal subiti e 17 fatti; Monaco 16 goal subiti e 21 fatti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Maggio 2017)

Speriamo nel Monaco !


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Quando l'esclusiva era di Sky non era un ricatto invece, ok



No, perché Mediaset sceglieva comunque la partita migliore del mercoledì, invece avendo sia digitale che TV privata gestisce la cosa in maniera non trasparente, ora la sta pagando tutta.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2017)

per il monaco non sarà semplice riuscire a segnare, lo sarà molto di più per la giuve.. Spero in una vittoria del monaco.


----------



## sballotello (1 Maggio 2017)

0-2


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2017)

Il Monaco ha qualche giocatore chiave acciaccato (Bakayoko e Sidibe), per me è un 60% Juve 40% Monaco.


----------



## Dell'erba (1 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, perché Mediaset sceglieva comunque la partita migliore del mercoledì, invece avendo sia digitale che TV privata gestisce la cosa in maniera non trasparente, ora la sta pagando tutta.



Ai gironi le italiane non gliele facevano mandare nemmeno per sbaglio. Se non alle eliminatorie


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ai gironi le italiane non gliele facevano mandare nemmeno per sbaglio. Se non alle eliminatorie



Assolutamente no io mi ricordo che hanno sempre mandato almeno una partita delle italiane in chiaro anche quando SKY aveva i diritti


----------



## Hellscream (2 Maggio 2017)

I gobbi hanno la coppa in mano dalla partita di andata contro il Barça.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI
*
Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Pjanic, Marchisio; Dani Alves, Dybala, Mandzukic; Higuain.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

ahahah con Barzagli ci sarà da ridere, questi corrono come cani randagi


----------



## Symon (3 Maggio 2017)

Tralaltro hanno recuperato in extremis Sidibé...dall'altra parte gioca Dirar; Peccato non vedere Mendy & Sidibe umiliare i rispettivi dirimpettai bianconeri, ma anche Dirar sà il fatto suo, se non in termini di velocità ma in fatto di dribbling forse nella sua squadra è secondo solo a Bernardo Silva.


----------



## ralf (3 Maggio 2017)

Se vabbè pure Mendy infortunato.


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2017)

Spero che Max sappia quel che fa.


----------



## ralf (3 Maggio 2017)

Forza Monaco.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Vince la Juve 3-1


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2017)

primo miracolo di Buffon


----------



## chicagousait (3 Maggio 2017)

Buffon ha già fatto il primo miracolo


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Ma quel buffone finto ćiovane di Pardo lo ha già detto che Buffon è super, mega, iper, straordinario, meraviglioso, stupenda leggenda?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

mamma mia dani alves che cosa ha fatto


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2017)

Finita

Che robetta sto Monaco

Ma si sapeva.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Dani ALves,, stava per venire da noi.. altro che i nostri.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2017)

Finita. Finale Juve Real, chiunque vinca sarà una mer...


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Qualcuno si stupisce? Potrebbero anche mettere la primavera che tanto farebbero comunque triplete.
E preparatevi perchè non finisce qui, in italia vinceranno per almeno altri 3 anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

finita


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Pronti servizi di 12 ore consecutive, capitanati da Sky, sull'immensa "JuveMia<3" che ha eliminato il temibile Monaco.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Maggio 2017)

Telecronaca di Pardo insopportabile, abbattetelo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2017)

Bernardo Silva è ESATTAMENTE quello che ci serve


----------



## prebozzio (3 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bernardo Silva è ESATTAMENTE quello che ci serve


Un esterno da 70 milioni che per ora non ha inciso minimamente?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Un esterno da 70 milioni che per ora non ha inciso minimamente?



Sei troppo intelligente calcisticamente per non apprezzarlo


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Maggio 2017)

Non segneranno mai. Possono giocare anche altri 3 giorni.


----------



## ralf (3 Maggio 2017)

La mancanza di Mendy si sente parecchio, le sue sovrapposizioni per il gioco del Monaco sono troppo importanti.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Pronta una lettera a Mediaset per la telecronara VERGOGNOSA di Pardo.
Lurido maiale.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Maggio 2017)

Niente... parrebbe essere il loro anno... giocava meglio il monaco..contropiede e gol giuve.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2017)

La Juve ha fatto un gol pazzesco


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2017)

mamma mia Mbappe


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Maggio 2017)

Falcao sti gol li fa con i piedi legati... 
Non stasera, naturalmente.


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Falcao sti gol li fa con i piedi legati...
> Non stasera, naturalmente.



Quest'anno farebbero il triplete pure giocando con la primavera


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

è mai successo che una squadra arrivasse in finale senza subire gol dagli ottavi in poi?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è mai successo che una squadra arrivasse in finale senza subire gol dagli ottavi in poi?



Il MIlan di capello subi solo 2 gol ma la formula era diversa


----------



## sballotello (3 Maggio 2017)

gia in finale


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Maggio 2017)

Buona partenza del Monaco, quindi subiranno gol a breve.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2017)

Allegri ha messo su la squadra perfetta comunque...
Avessero qualcuno al posto di Cuadrado e Mandzukic sarebbero mostruosi


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Buona partenza del Monaco, quindi subiranno gol a breve.



Troppo facile.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

2-0 finita


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Ma come giocano questi come giocano sono fortissimi, anche più dell'Inter 2010


----------



## cremone (3 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è mai successo che una squadra arrivasse in finale senza subire gol dagli ottavi in poi?



Credo che L'Arsenal 2005/2006 abbia il record ma subirono gol nella finale che persero


----------



## Crox93 (3 Maggio 2017)

Occhio all'asfaltata che qui finisce 4 o 5 a zero


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2017)

Ma sti cessi monegaschi come hanno fatto ad arrivare in semifinale di Champions?

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## The Ripper (3 Maggio 2017)

Guardate come ha chiamato palla Higuain e come Alves gliel'abbia messa esattamente dove il Pipita aveva chiesto...
Ragà servono giocatori così.

Che corazzata...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2017)

Lisci fino alla vittoria , è scritto


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

comunque dovrebbero iniziare a pensare di giocare quarti e semifinali in gara secca... a cosa serve il ritorno? mah...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Guardate come ha chiamato palla Higuain e come Alves gliel'abbia messa esattamente dove il Pipita aveva chiesto...
> Ragà servono giocatori così.
> 
> Che corazzata...



Mi ricordo quando era vicino a noi nellestate 2015.. "VECHIOOOOO" "BoLLITO"

Dani alves è una bestia.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque dovrebbero iniziare a pensare di giocare quarti e semifinali in gara secca... a cosa serve il ritorno? mah...



Credo di non aver mai visto una squadra che fuori casa arriva in finale vincendo tutte fuori e pareggiando una


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sti cessi monegaschi come hanno fatto ad arrivare in semifinale di Champions?
> 
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


Guardiola


----------



## Kaw (3 Maggio 2017)

Se non la vincono quest'anno, non la vincono più...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo di non aver mai visto una squadra che fuori casa arriva in finale vincendo tutte fuori e pareggiando una


ma dico in generale nei quarti e nelle semifinali abbiamo già visto gare decise già all'andata, allora le giocassero in gara secca


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Perché non ci riprendiamo Allegri?


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2017)

Bakayoko il disastro di stasera


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Maggio 2017)

Che sportivo chiellini


----------



## Alex (3 Maggio 2017)

questi hanno già la champions in tasca purtroppo


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Maggio 2017)

Dovrebbe spaccarsi entrambe le gambe Chiellini. Giocatore disgustoso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2017)

La vinceranno perché il mio odio verso di loro è alto quanto quello che avevo per l'Inter 2010 e barca 2011.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Maggio 2017)

Sono troppo forti, prima di tutto a livello mentale. In più gli dice tutto bene. Non vedo come possano perdere questa Champions.


----------



## Heaven (3 Maggio 2017)

Non prenderebbero goal manco se le partite durassero 3h. Purtroppo sembra essere il loro anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Maggio 2017)

La vincono e la meritano


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sono troppo forti, prima di tutto a livello mentale. In più gli dice tutto bene. Non vedo come possano perdere questa Champions.



Molti paragonano all'Inter 2010.. niente a che fare con l'Inda, Quella era solo molto fortunata. Questi invece sono forti.


----------



## ignaxio (3 Maggio 2017)

Ma fatene UNOOOOO


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Maggio 2017)

Buffon ha fatto una parata molto simile a quella che fece contro Zidane nella finale dei mondiali 2006. 40 anni. Mostro.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2017)

Max Allegri  C C E Z Z I O N A L E 

destino vuole che dovrò vedergli alzare quella coppa con una squadra odiosa, proprio mentre l'allenatore che stimo di meno allena la mia squadra... amen... prima o poi se ne andrà da lì 

P.S. ah tanto per intenderci io giocatori dal Monaco non ne voglio al Milan nonostante nomi esotici e tifosetti che stravedono per questi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2017)

Beh, giù il cappello a questa società. Perché tutto è partito da lì, da quel 2011 con Conte, Agnelli, Nedved e Marotta. In Champions stanno passeggiando con tutti. Solo il Real può batterli, ma la vedo dura. È il loro anno probabilmente e ancora nessuno vincerà la Champions due volte consecutive.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Allegri troppo bravo non a caso Capello e Ferguson dissero che era un grandissimo allenatore. Questi non prendono gol manco giocando tutta settimana.


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2017)

Siamo quasi in finale.
Dani Alves è il miglior parametro zero mai acquistato da noi nonché probabilmente il miglior terzino che abbiamo mai avuto in rosa.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molti paragonano all'Inter 2010.. niente a che fare con l'Inda, Quella era solo molto fortunata. Questi invece sono forti.



Per favore, quell'Inter aveva affrontato ben altri avversari, ad iniziare da un Barcellona al top.
Il Barca attuale ha metà squadra bollita, il Bayern è stato fatto fuori in maniera ignobile e il Real è l'unica forte, ma non si ripeterà mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per favore, quell'Inter aveva affrontato ben altri avversari, ad iniziare da un Barcellona al top.
> Il Barca attuale ha metà squadra bollita, il Bayern è stato fatto fuori in maniera ignobile e il Real è l'unica forte, ma non si ripeterà mai.



Si ma ci arrivarono con 10039 aiuti strambi..


----------



## Dell'erba (3 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per favore, quell'Inter aveva affrontato ben altri avversari, ad iniziare da un Barcellona al top.
> Il Barca attuale ha metà squadra bollita, il Bayern è stato fatto fuori in maniera ignobile e il Real è l'unica forte, ma non si ripeterà mai.



Ben altri avversari?! Ahahahahaha

Chi il CSKA ai quarti? O in finale il Bayern che ai tempi giocava con Van buyten e olic come punta


----------



## Dell'erba (3 Maggio 2017)

Oh in tutte le partite vinte erano sempre gli altri scarsi.


Comunque al di lá di higuain, partita monumentale di Dani Alves per non si hanno più parole, e poi Marchisio...che partita dopo tanto tempo.

Ah capolavoro tattico di Max e Landucci, di nuovo.

La finale si avvicina, ma la strada é lunga perché loro hanno avuto comunque occasioni molto nitide.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2017)

C'erano dubbi? Questi vincono la champions, ormai è scritto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2017)

Questa Juventus può vincere la coppa, mi ricorda molto il Bayern Monaco di Heynckes. Molto probabilmente ci riusciranno e si chiuderà il cerchio, un ciclo straordinario coronato dal trofeo più importante del calcio.


----------



## fra29 (3 Maggio 2017)

Squadra fortissima..


----------



## hiei87 (3 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molti paragonano all'Inter 2010.. niente a che fare con l'Inda, Quella era solo molto fortunata. Questi invece sono forti.



Già. Ti quoto anche sul discorso Dani Alves. Ricordo due anni fa i "meglio Darmian". E' anche, se non soprattutto, grazie a questi giocatori "bolliti" se entrano in campo con quella tranquillità e quella maturità.


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Maggio 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Già. Ti quoto anche sul discorso Dani Alves. Ricordo due anni fa i "meglio Darmian". E' anche, se non soprattutto, grazie a questi giocatori "bolliti" se entrano in campo con quella tranquillità e quella maturità.



Ma dani aveva litigato semplicemente con la società non era mica bollito. Miglior terzino degli ultimi 20 anni sicuramente


----------



## .Nitro (4 Maggio 2017)

Complimenti alla Juve per la gestione dei giocatori,Dani Alves gli ultimi anni al Barça era inguardabile,magari non aveva più voglia ma alla Juve è rinato,stessa cosa per esempio con Pirlo. Di tutti i giocatori acquistati nessuno ha toppato,Dybala l'anno scorso giocava al Palermo e aveva visto queste partite solo in TV ora fa il fenomeno e risolve partite di Champion's,Alex Sandro inserito benissimo.
Vuol dire che lavora gente competente.


----------



## 97lorenzo (4 Maggio 2017)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Juve per la gestione dei giocatori,Dani Alves gli ultimi anni al Barça era inguardabile,magari non aveva più voglia ma alla Juve è rinato,stessa cosa per esempio con Pirlo. Di tutti i giocatori acquistati nessuno ha toppato,Dybala l'anno scorso giocava al Palermo e aveva visto queste partite solo in TV ora fa il fenomeno e risolve partite di Champion's,Alex Sandro inserito benissimo.
> Vuol dire che lavora gente competente.



rode dirlo ma hanno fatto partita imporante e vinceranno la cl
speriamo di tornare entro 5 6 anni a questi livelli


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ben altri avversari?! Ahahahahaha
> 
> Chi il CSKA ai quarti? O in finale il Bayern che ai tempi giocava con Van buyten e olic come punta



Eccolo il fenomeno juventino del lunedì, ci mancavi. 

L'Inter quell'anno affrontò un signor Chelsea (Carvalho, Ballack, Lampard, Terry, Drogba ecc...) ed un Barca molto più forte di quello che avete affrontato voi e vinse anche grazie ad indiscutibili errori arbitrari.
Non cito neppure il Bayern di quella stagione, la coppa era già vinta.
Il tuo problema è che per avvalorare la tua tesi euforica (da Juventino medio) ricordi la partita contro il CSKA, come se la tua squadra non avesse mai affrontato avversari abbordabili negli anni in cui ha vinto.

Comunque se riesci a smettere di ridere (in parte giustamente, visti i successi che vi state godendo) riguardati Inter-Barcellona di quell'anno, giusto per capire il livello di Iniesta-Xavi e compagnia bella..


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma dani aveva litigato semplicemente con la società non era mica bollito. Miglior terzino degli ultimi 20 anni sicuramente



Spero tu intenda il miglior terzino juventino degli ultimi 20 anni (e già questo è molto discutibile), altrimenti la tua affermazione è semplicemente ridicola


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Maggio 2017)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Juve per la gestione dei giocatori,Dani Alves gli ultimi anni al Barça era inguardabile,magari non aveva più voglia ma alla Juve è rinato,stessa cosa per esempio con Pirlo. Di tutti i giocatori acquistati nessuno ha toppato,Dybala l'anno scorso giocava al Palermo e aveva visto queste partite solo in TV ora fa il fenomeno e risolve partite di Champion's,Alex Sandro inserito benissimo.
> *Vuol dire che lavora gente competente.*



L'ambiente è fondamentale, da noi Sheva partì da fenomeno o lo stesso Kakà, seppure in fase calante, poi non combinò nulla al Real.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Comunque se riesci a smettere di ridere (in parte giustamente, visti i successi che vi state godendo) riguardati Inter-Barcellona di quell'anno, giusto per capire il livello di Iniesta-Xavi e compagnia bella..



non e' questione di avversari, l'inter stessa era meno forte e non certo tra le favorite a settembre
la juventus a oggi e' probabilmente la squadra piu' forte d'europa quindi le squadre che incontra sembreranno sempre piu' scarse


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma dani aveva litigato semplicemente con la società non era mica bollito. *Miglior terzino degli ultimi 20 anni sicuramente*



Ma anche no..io ste esagerazioni non le reggo..
ultimi 20 anni si va al 1997, davanti ad Alves (che è un campionissimo) si sono almeno 4 giocatori: Cafù, R.Carlos, Maicon e Maldini...non a caso Alves anche in nazionale finché c'era Maicon era riserva e giustamente perché Maicon era un'altra cosa

Detto questo la partita è stata come me l'aspettavo..semplicemente la Juve è troppo più forte del Monaco.

In finale per fortuna trovano il Real che almeno ha dei campioni che possono provare a fare gol alla difesa blindata bianconera..con l'Atletico avrebbero vinto comodo come ieri concedendo forse 2 tiri in 90 minuti


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Maggio 2017)

La juve vince con la fase difensiva.
Tanto un golletto prima o poi davanti lo si trova. Ma il principio di base di allegri è non prendere gol.
E infatti sono tutti schierati a protezione della linea difensiva con i due centrocampisti mai mai mai fuori zona e con la massima attenzione a non perdere mai palla in uscita per non concedere transizioni.
La partita la fanno quasi sempre gli altri ma i gol li fa la juve.
Il primo gol dei bianconeri racchiude tutto alla perfezione : una squadra che gioca in velocità e sul lungo castigata in contropiede.


----------



## smallball (4 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve vince con la fase difensiva.
> Tanto un golletto prima o poi davanti lo si trova. Ma il principio di base di allegri è non prendere gol.
> E infatti sono tutti schierati a protezione della linea difensiva con i due centrocampisti mai mai mai fuori zona e con la massima attenzione a non perdere mai palla in uscita per non concedere transizioni.
> La partita la fanno quasi sempre gli altri ma i gol li fa la juve.
> Il primo gol dei bianconeri racchiude tutto alla perfezione : una squadra che gioca in velocità e sul lungo castigata in contropiede.


analisi perfetta!!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molti paragonano all'Inter 2010.. niente a che fare con l'Inda, Quella era solo molto fortunata. Questi invece sono forti.



Quoto, niente a che vedere con quell'Inter anche se non dovessero vincere la coppa. Quell'Inter era uno squadrone (molti lo sottovalutano non so perché) ma giocava un calcio inguardabile. Lo stato di grazia di Milito e Sneijder, campioni come Maicon, Eto'o e parecchi colpi di sedere furono decisivi, uno di questi ad esempio Iniesta assente per infortunio in tutte e due le sfide con il Barca (oltre ai litigi fra Ibra e Guardiola). Per non parlare degli episodi arbitrali...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Maggio 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> analisi perfetta!!



Ah, piccola postilla per chi critica il nostro montella : costui si vada a rivedere le due partite nelle quali abbiamo battuto la juve e forse capirà che colui che siede sulla nostra panchina non è un fesso come si vuol far credere.
In un annata nelle quale max non ha sbagliato una mossa che sia una contro di noi ,che siamo a dir poco mediocri, non ci ha capito nulla e ci ha rimesso tre punti a milano in campionato e , piccola gemma per noi, la supercopppa a doha.
In queste due partite la furbata ad allegri non è riuscita ma ci ha perso punti, la voce e anche la faccia.
Forse perchè si è trovato contro un allenatore furbo come lui???
Alla juve va lasciato il pallino del gioco e non il contropiede perchè i suoi difensori sono forti se protetti dalla mediana ma nell'1vs1 fanno ridere i polli. L'1vs1 dietro , proprio ciò che allegri non vuol concedere mai.
Con la difesa schierata si potrebbe giocare tre giorni di fila contro la juve senza riuscire mai a far loro un gol!!!
Diciamo che più o meno per lo stesso motivo la roma perde sistematicamente i derby ma spalletti ancora non l'ha capito : i giallorossi giocano, sbattono contro il muro laziale e poi perdono in contropiede. Sempre.
Il grande merito della juve è che rispetta tutti come un provinciale. Ieri ha temuto e rispettato il monaco a tal punto da rispolverare la difesa a 3!! Un bravo a max.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve vince con la fase difensiva.
> Tanto un golletto prima o poi davanti lo si trova. Ma il principio di base di allegri è non prendere gol.
> E infatti sono tutti schierati a protezione della linea difensiva con i due centrocampisti mai mai mai fuori zona e con la massima attenzione a non perdere mai palla in uscita per non concedere transizioni.
> La partita la fanno quasi sempre gli altri ma i gol li fa la juve.
> Il primo gol dei bianconeri racchiude tutto alla perfezione : una squadra che gioca in velocità e sul lungo castigata in contropiede.


La Juve, ieri, si è sempre schierata con due linee compatte da 4 che non hanno perso mai, e dico mai, un duello individuale; poste queste basi, con Dybala e Higuaìn davanti un goal lo fai tranquillamente. 
Non c'è nulla da fare, si vince con la difesa.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2017)

Beh la finale sarà un partita aperta. Si affrontano le due squadre più forti. Il Madrid è l'unica squadra che può battere la compagine di Allegri, specie perché potrebbe fare la storia. Aldilà poi che molti dicono che la coppa sia già vinta da una o dall'altra, sarà una sfida equilibrata, forse la meno indirizzata degli ultimi anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Maggio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Juve, ieri, si è sempre schierata con due linee compatte da 4 che non hanno perso mai, e dico mai, un duello individuale; poste queste basi, con Dybala e Higuaìn davanti un goal lo fai tranquillamente.
> Non c'è nulla da fare, si vince con la difesa.



Con le linee serrate , i reparti stretti e i raddoppi sistematici gol non ne prendi nemmeno se giochi una settimana.
Quando lo capiranno ??
Semmai il gol si rischia di subirlo, in contropiede.
Solo montella ha distrutto il castello di allegri facendo allungare la loro squadra e creando l'1vs1 coi loro difensori che se non protetti hanno limiti palesi. Come quasi tutti del resto. Di nesta e maldini in giro ce ne sono pochi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Con le linee serrate , i reparti stretti e i raddoppi sistematici gol non ne prendi nemmeno se giochi una settimana.
> Quando lo capiranno ??*
> Semmai il gol si rischia di subirlo, in contropiede.
> Solo montella ha distrutto il castello di allegri facendo allungare la loro squadra e creando l'1vs1 coi loro difensori che se non protetti hanno limiti palesi. Come quasi tutti del resto. Di nesta e maldini in giro ce ne sono pochi.


Aggiungi le grandissime individualità (Sandro, Bonucci, Chiellini ecc.), l'affiatamento ed ecco la squadra più forte d'Europa. 
È meglio avere l'attacco come quello delle altre squadre (Barcellona, Real, Bayern...) e la miglior difesa, piuttosto che avere la difesa come le altre e il miglior attacco.
Purtroppo il Guardiolismo, nato da premesse che non si ripeteranno mai più (gente come Xavi, Iniesta e Messi), ha dato alla testa a molti (me compreso)...


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no..io ste esagerazioni non le reggo..
> ultimi 20 anni si va al 1997, davanti ad Alves (che è un campionissimo) si sono almeno 4 giocatori: Cafù, R.Carlos, Maicon e Maldini...non a caso Alves anche in nazionale finché c'era Maicon era riserva e giustamente perché Maicon era un'altra cosa
> 
> Detto questo la partita è stata come me l'aspettavo..semplicemente la Juve è troppo più forte del Monaco.
> ...



La Juve ha avuto anche un certo Zambrotta sulla dx che per anni è stato il miglior terzino italiano (nascendo come ala tra l'altro)... memoria corta di alcuni juventini.. 
Lo stesso Thuram, pur giocando meglio da centrale, fu un grandissimo terzino.
E poi Lahm, Zanetti, gli stessi Serginho e Lizarazu e sicuramente ne scordo qualcuno.


----------



## Il Genio (4 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no..io ste esagerazioni non le reggo..
> ultimi 20 anni si va al 1997, davanti ad Alves (che è un campionissimo) si sono almeno 4 giocatori: Cafù, R.Carlos, Maicon e Maldini...non a caso Alves anche in nazionale finché c'era Maicon era riserva e giustamente perché Maicon era un'altra cosa
> 
> Detto questo la partita è stata come me l'aspettavo..semplicemente la Juve è troppo più forte del Monaco.
> ...



Invece purtroppo era meglio il contrario, a mio modestissimo parere.

Detto che la juve è più in difficoltà se l'aspetti e riparti, l'Atletico era la squadra giusta.
Ok, il Real ha individualità eccezionali, ma le aveva anche due anni fa come le aveva il Barça... ma questa juve è una corazzata che in finale sarà favoritissima.

E detto da me credimi è come ammettere di avere la moglie *******, la juve è davvero uno squadrone al punto che non mi ******* se vince, lo merita e basta.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma dani aveva litigato semplicemente con la società non era mica bollito. Miglior terzino degli ultimi 20 anni sicuramente



Lo so. Io e Tifo'o ci riferiamo a quando, due anni fa, Dani sembrava vicino al Milan, e molti, ritenendolo bollito, gli avrebbero preferito i più giovani Darmian e Zappacosta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Invece purtroppo era meglio il contrario, a mio modestissimo parere.
> 
> Detto che la juve è più in difficoltà se l'aspetti e riparti, l'Atletico era la squadra giusta.
> Ok, il Real ha individualità eccezionali, ma le aveva anche due anni fa come le aveva il Barça... ma questa juve è una corazzata che in finale sarà favoritissima.
> ...



Secondo me l'Atletico quest'anno è lontano parente dell'Atletico che si pensa..hanno faticato perfino con Leverkusen e Leicester e col Real sono stati stuprati...anche nella liga sono a -10 dalle prime..hanno finito il ciclo..se arrivavano in finale coi gobbi ne prendevano 3/4..

Il Real invece è tutt'altra roba..premesso che per me (e lo dico da oltre due mesi) la Juve la squadra più forte in Europa almeno il Real ha un blasone che già solo giocarci contro in finale un po' tremi..in più hanno alcuni fenomeni che possono da soli inventare il gol..

Poi io vedo un bel revival del '98 (anche lì la Juve in semifinale eliminò il monaco di Tiganà e poi in finale trovò il Real ), speriamo finisca uguale


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Spero tu intenda il miglior terzino juventino degli ultimi 20 anni (e già questo è molto discutibile), altrimenti la tua affermazione è semplicemente ridicola



E chi ci sarebbe? Cafù, e poi chi? maicon?! Davvero?!

Naturalmente mi riferisco solo ai destri e mi riferisco all'alves del Barcellona.

Al messaggio di prima non rispondo nemmeno dopo tutte le belle parole.

Posso chiedere scusa per le ingenerose risate, lo ammetto, ma rivedi i modi.

Ciò detto anche io penso vincerà il real, in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Dell'erba (4 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no..io ste esagerazioni non le reggo..
> ultimi 20 anni si va al 1997, davanti ad Alves (che è un campionissimo) si sono almeno 4 giocatori: Cafù, R.Carlos, Maicon e Maldini...non a caso Alves anche in nazionale finché c'era Maicon era riserva e giustamente perché Maicon era un'altra cosa
> 
> Detto questo la partita è stata come me l'aspettavo..semplicemente la Juve è troppo più forte del Monaco.
> ...



Per me pari livello, se non superiore per quanto riguarda tecnica e continuità ad alti livelli spaventosa.

E, checchè ne dicano i soloni, mi ritengo obbiettivo e sottolineo come mi riferisca naturalmente al Dani alves del Barcellona. Maicon ha fatto 2-3 annate ad altissimi livelli, Dani alves è sulla cresta dell'onda da 10 anni. Per inciso ha più presenze in nazionale di maicon(quasi 30 in più), ne è capitano, ed è pure più giovane


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Per me pari livello, se non superiore per quanto riguarda tecnica e continuità ad alti livelli spaventosa.
> 
> E, checchè ne dicano i soloni, mi ritengo obbiettivo e sottolineo come mi riferisca naturalmente al Dani alves del Barcellona. Maicon ha fatto 2-3 annate ad altissimi livelli, Dani alves è sulla cresta dell'onda da 10 anni. Per inciso ha più presenze in nazionale di maicon(quasi 30 in più), ne è capitano, ed è pure più giovane



Le presenze si pesano, finché c'è stato Maicon Alves ha fatto a lungo la riserva (poi dai, il brasile da almeno 4 anni è una squadra ridicola)..per me non ha mai raggiunto i livelli dell'interista..
Sicuramente ha fatto più anni ad alti livelli (anche perché ha giocato sempre in un club top come il barca) anche se quest'anno non è stato nulla di eccezionale e nemmeno l'anno scorso..

Nel complesso comunque se potessi scegliere i giocatori presi al loro top tra lui e Maicon non prenderei mai lui..nessuno sano di mente lo farebbe, Maicon tra il 2006 e il 2011 è stato una roba disumana, e ha modernizzato il ruolo del terzino


----------



## Alfabri (4 Maggio 2017)

Alves è stato dosato con il contagocce quest'anno (a parte l'infortunio a Genova), in modo da farlo arrivare in quest'ultimo mese al top. Anche così si costruiscono stagioni vincenti. Bisogna comunque tenere conto che la Juve ha come riserve a centrocampo gente come Sturaro, Lemina e Rincon. E nonostante ciò è ad un passo dalla Champions. Chapeau.


----------



## Dell'erba (5 Maggio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le presenze si pesano, finché c'è stato Maicon Alves ha fatto a lungo la riserva (poi dai, il brasile da almeno 4 anni è una squadra ridicola)..per me non ha mai raggiunto i livelli dell'interista..
> Sicuramente ha fatto più anni ad alti livelli (anche perché ha giocato sempre in un club top come il barca) anche se quest'anno non è stato nulla di eccezionale e nemmeno l'anno scorso..
> 
> Nel complesso comunque se potessi scegliere i giocatori presi al loro top tra lui e Maicon non prenderei mai lui..nessuno sano di mente lo farebbe, Maicon tra il 2006 e il 2011 è stato una roba disumana, e ha modernizzato il ruolo del terzino



Gusti, per me alves è superiore e di molto. Piedi da regista, carisma, tecnica, intelligenza tattica, Corsa, mentalità ecc

De gustibus


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Maggio 2017)

Comunque Allegri > Conte anche se la gente qua dentro fatica ad ammetterlo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Gusti, per me alves è superiore e di molto. Piedi da regista, carisma, tecnica, intelligenza tattica, Corsa, mentalità ecc
> 
> De gustibus



Guarda io di solito non è che amo elogiare i campioni degli altri, e nemmeno mettere in discussione le opinioni altrui..ma ti metto qui un video di tutti i gol di Maicon con l'inter facepalm..e questi sono solo i gol...
Senza dubbio il giocatore che più gli ho invidiato...






Sul carisma comunque non c'è proprio paragone, non è che il carisma è vestirsi da clown...Maicon ai tempi buoni gasava i tifosi nerazzurri (che purtroppo dovevo sopportare) più di Ibra..


----------

